# Can't share Strava on Facebook.



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

If I wasn't already bald I would pull my hair out. 

I installed the free Strava app on my iPhone 3gs yesterday. I recorded a ride which it did perfectly fine. I looked on the Internet how to share my ride on Facebook and I was instructed to login to Strava's website, which I did, go to 'Linked Applications", which I did, and click 'Publish Rides' next to the Facebook icon, which I did.

Nothing is published to Facebook. There is an option to upload from the iPhone, but that page just prompts me to download the app, which I already have. 

Now I am completely stumped. I'm told once I do this, the app on my phone will upload my ride to the website, and I can publish it.

Anyone else have this problem or know what I need to do to share my rides on FB as I do with MapMyRide?

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## Dino Sore (May 20, 2006)

Check your privacy settings on the Strava website to make sure your rides are viewable to the public.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

why is this necessary?

if you really need to share an activity, is it so difficult to share it manually?


----------

